# 2016 Audi TT spy photos



## zonkola (Mar 26, 2004)

Spotted this in a Redwood City, California parking garage after dinner a few weeks ago—check out the license plate frame.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15621810229" title="2016 TT front by zonkola, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8592/15621810229_19d05e69cd_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="2016 TT front"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15621810419" title="2016 TT left rear by zonkola, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5604/15621810419_0e73568744_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="2016 TT left rear"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15805747331" title="2016 TT rear by zonkola, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5606/15805747331_713cab19e3_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="2016 TT rear"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15809200522" title="2016 TT license plate holder by zonkola, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7545/15809200522_4752e0f809_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="2016 TT license plate holder"></a>


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Good catch!


----------



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

*#4?*

I wonder from the number four decals on the front and rear windshields, is this 1 of 4 that they're de-bugging the electronic interfaces such as navigation and other?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

it may be a test car.
Cool to see then here already


----------

